

What Percentage of Prisoners are Atheists? - mike_esspe
http://www.patheos.com/blogs/friendlyatheist/2013/07/16/what-percentage-of-prisoners-are-atheists-its-a-lot-smaller-than-we-ever-imagined/

======
ante_annum
I'd be very interested in seeing (although this data probably doesn't exist) a
chart of how this data changes over the term of sentences. Or more simply put,
are Christians out committing crimes or are people who have committed crimes
becoming Christians in prison? I'd also love to see a chart of religious
affiliation vs crime type (violent, financial, drug posession, etc).

~~~
xanderstrike
Definitely. I was wondering how many prisoners might falsely report that they
"found god" in order to help their parole case. There are a lot of pressures
to become religious in prison, and that's important to consider.

